# Как и где лучше лечить позвоночник?



## Aurelia (3 Сен 2013)

Мне еще в детстве ставили диагноз - скалиоз, потом остеохондроз. Особо не беспокоило тогда, да и внимания на это не обращала. Но с возрастом - дает о себе знать.

Как лучше лечить позвоночник при таких диагнозах? Какие нормальные клиники в Москве можете посоветовать? А также вопрос - по каким методикам будет проходить лечение? к чему готовиться?
Что лучше делать МРТ или УЗИ?
Дайте советы, пожалуйста!


----------



## Lari (3 Сен 2013)

Aurelia написал(а):


> .... Но с возрастом - дает о себе знать.Как лучше лечить позвоночник при таких диагнозах? Какие нормальные клиники в Москве можете посоветовать? ...Дайте советы, пожалуйста!


 
_Выбор врачей МСК здесь_
https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## футболист. (3 Сен 2013)

Мало информации.Сколько Вам лет,что где болит,сколиоз плохо,нужно было конечно не запускать.Но безнадежных ситуации не бывает! грыжевиков и сколиозников можно вытащить в любом возрасте и в почти любой ситуации,если не нарушен мышечно-связочный аппарат и если топор в спине не торчит.


----------



## Светка (6 Сен 2013)

Aurelia написал(а):


> Как лучше лечить позвоночник при таких диагнозах? Какие нормальные клиники в Москве можете посоветовать? А также вопрос - по каким методикам будет проходить лечение? к чему готовиться?
> Что лучше делать МРТ или УЗИ?
> Дайте советы, пожалуйста!


Ну это все должен вам рассказать хороший специалист. Тут так сложно сказать, не зная проблемы. Может массажи помогут, может какие-то физические упражнения. Подход должен быть индивидуальным.
МРТ или УЗИ, тут тоже доктор должен сказать, первоначально осмотрев вас.

Где я лечилась - это клиника доктора Бобыря, находится м. Алексеевская, ул. Маломосковская д.21. Консультации у них часто бесплатные, потому что акции. Ну а стоимость лечения зависит от проблем и запущенности этих проблем. Мне назначали мануальную терапию. Честно прошла весь курс, уже 1,5 года прошло с тех пор, проблем не было. Думаю еще походить к мануальщику, для профилактики больше.


----------



## Aurelia (17 Сен 2013)

футболист. написал(а):


> Мало информации.Сколько Вам лет,что где болит,сколиоз плохо,нужно было конечно не запускать.


Мне 33 года. Да болит когда как. Когда в поясничном отделе, когда в шейном, когда все вместе.
Да нужно было не запускать, теперь-то уже понимаю.

*Светка*
А вы что конкретно лечили в этой клинике? Сколько вам было назначено процедур? С тех пор не беспокоит больше позвоночник?
Вот думаю, может и правда сходить в клинику какую... Чувствую, что само не пройдет(((


----------



## Светка (29 Сен 2013)

Aurelia написал(а):


> *Светка*
> А вы что конкретно лечили в этой клинике? Сколько вам было назначено процедур? С тех пор не беспокоит больше позвоночник?
> Вот думаю, может и правда сходить в клинику какую... Чувствую, что само не пройдет(((


У меня начальная стадия межпозвонковой грыжи была в поясничном отделе позвоночника. Всего назначено было 8 процедур мануальной терапии. Сначала волновалась, что э то мне все не поможет. Но начала чувствовать, что лучше становится уже после второй процедуры. Дальше волнения отошли.
А еще упражнения физические надо делать, которые там скажут и все будет нормально.
Каждый день сейчас повторяю их, там не долго. Но все хорошо сейчас.
Конечно само не пройдет, лечиться надо.


----------



## FlyLady (3 Дек 2013)

Aurelia написал(а):


> Мне 33 года. поясничном


Хм...  похоже, Вы путаетесь в показаниях...
В Вашем профиле указан возраст 29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




и в Ваших сообщениях и темах, где участвуете,  много ссылок на клиники
Реклама или для оживления форума?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Дек 2013)

Aurelia написал(а):


> Какие нормальные клиники в Москве можете посоветовать?


Раз уж вы на сайте Клиники Бобыря, то к ним и обратитесь. Там же получите все ответы на ваши последующие вопросы.


----------

